# Beer CO2 regulator for aquarium plants?



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

I use a coke regulator, but it was my beer regulator for years. Pretty much think the regulator has 4 holes in it, all with the same thread - 2 are input, 2 are exhaust (normally 2 have guages, but have heard of some coming with a plug, or without all 4 holes). Mine has a ball valve /w check valve on the other low pressure port. 

Suspect it is as simple as unscrewing the ball valve, and attaching the soloniod, needle, and bublle counter. Use teflon tape of course.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Most beer regulators I have worked with require you to remove the large hose barb and replace it with your plumbing.

Most solenoids either have 1/8" or 1/4" MIP thread. You will need an adapter for the needle valve as the most commonly used has a 10-32 micro thread.

Get the regulator. Remove the current fitting. Head to the hardware store to see what size brass pipe you need. Get the pipe and at least one elbow. You will need a piece of pipe to drop vertically from the regulator. An elbow to bring it horizontal. Attach another short piece of pipe. Attach the Solenoid. Attach another short piece of pipe. Attach the needle valve adapter. Attach the needle valve. 

I prefer to use non-hardening pipe dope on all the connections. Teflon tape will work but I would rather use the pipe dope. Sometimes old school is best.


----------

